# 3D Subtitles for SBS / OverUnder movies



## Leonos

I've created a tool that will create readable subs for SBS or Over/Under movies.

The subs will have the format sub/idx or Bluray sup and can only be created from a SRT file.


The application will put subtitles on the left and on the right of the frame or in the upper and lower frame and when activating 3D, they will overlap exactly on eachother.


Ps, also supports creation of 2D subtites.


Probably needs lots of features and stuff, so give me your thoughts.


See website at: http://84.27.10.123/3DSubtitler 


Latest version 2.1.10


----------



## perfectdark

I tried this tool.....

download Avatar subs from internet (navi parts only)

I used your tool to generate subs

I then used mkvmerge to add the subs to mkv for avatar, but my WDTV Live will not play the file

It plays the original mkv no problem, what am i doing wrong


----------



## Leonos

lol, nice to see you here










You should create the idx/sub files (vobsub) as output and merge this with your mkv using mkvmerge.

(please don't forget to set the compression of the movie/audio to none in mkvmerge, it might cause problems. Just click on the movie / audio stream and go to the tab extra option, there is compression which is blanc. Set it to none)


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos* /forum/post/19664209
> 
> 
> lol, nice to see you here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should create the idx/sub files (vobsub) as output and merge this with your mkv using mkvmerge.
> 
> (please don't forget to set the compression of the movie/audio to none in mkvmerge, it might cause problems. Just click on the movie / audio stream and go to the tab extra option, there is compression which is blanc. Set it to none)



I will try that right now.. thanks for the time in making the tool and the time in replying to threads



Hopefully in the future whoever rips the movie can use your tool and just upload the movie with SBS / O/U subs already muxed in












UPDATE


Yes it works ... awesome


----------



## Justin-Dawson

Tip of the cap buddy.


----------



## Hyabusha

Perimeter not valid?


----------



## Mntneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos* /forum/post/19662971
> 
> 
> I've created a tool that will create readable subs for SBS or Over/Under movies.
> 
> The subs will have the format sub/idx or Bluray sup and can only be created from a SRT file.
> 
> 
> The application will put subtitles on the left and on the right of the frame or in the upper and lower frame and when activating 3D, they will overlap exactly on eachother.
> 
> 
> Ps, also supports creation of 2D subtites.
> 
> 
> Probably needs lots of features and stuff, so give me your thoughts.
> 
> 
> See website at: http://84.27.10.123/3DSubtitler
> 
> 
> Latest version 2.1.10



Wonderful App. Worked perfectly for me with SBS material.


----------



## medonem

Leonos, I've used 3D-subtitler to convert my .srt sub into 3D format. I've obtained an idx/sub subtitle and i've added it to my sbs movie with MKVmerge (no compresion). When I tried to watch the movie on my Sony Bdp-s480 BD player, the subtitle appeared unreadable as a "yellow noisy band" instead of text line. I've tried converting the subs with different kind of font and font size but I'obtained the same result. What do you think it could be the problem? I'll apprecite your answer.


----------



## Leonos

try to create a bluray subtitle and with tsmuxer create a AVCHD folder or a .mts file

the old idx/sub format is not much supported these days.


----------



## obveron

Some players seem to handle standard subs without any conversion.


My Samsung TV's built-in player will play SBS files with regular formatted subs. I think the player knows when the TV is put into SbS mode and it displays the subs accordingly. I think other players could have this feature developed too.


----------



## Serkansson

Leonos, i have tried 3d subtitler program and selected VobSub option for the out put. Then i tried mkvmerge and i used .idx file to merge with .mkv file. When i play the merged mkv file i could see the subtitle on my pc. But when i try to play that mkv file on my samsung tv i cannot see the subtitle. I have tried many options and i couldnt get any result. What am i doing wrong ? Or there is no chance that samsung built in player cannot read merged subtitle ever.


Thanks.


----------



## kraiggers

Anyone have a version of this program that runs on Macs? I don't have a PC, but this functionality sounds like exactly what I need for some SBS movies I've got, with subs that don't appear correctly when played through Plex (in 3D mode, that is)...


----------



## Dvir.Harmelech

Hi Leonos,


Thank you very much for the program.

I have managed to generate a sup blueray file in Hebrew. However when I try the idx/sub option (to merge into MKV) I get an error saying the the language selected "mo" does not exist. This should actually be "he" (or "heb" ?). I think it is related to running the BDSup2Sub.jar.


Thank you again for as great tool.


----------



## mikev_17

Hi Leonos, It's a great app but I have a problem when a merge the idx generated into a mkv and I play the mkv in my PS3 with showtime and I put the 3D Tv in 3D mode the subs are kind of separated in an horizontal way I think i need a way to move the subtitles in a horizontal way can you put that option in your app??


Thanks a lot


----------



## regisbe

Dear Leonos,


Your tool is very interesting but I am facing a problem. The subtitle generated by your tool creates left and right frames but when they are overlaped it seens that the horizontal position is musch different so it is not working for me. Is there any way to have the subtitles for left and right frames in the exactly same horizontal and vertical positions, so when they are overlapped it will appear as a 2D subtitle?


Thanks,

Regis


----------



## regisbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikev_17* /forum/post/21124674
> 
> 
> Hi Leonos, It's a great app but I have a problem when a merge the idx generated into a mkv and I play the mkv in my PS3 with showtime and I put the 3D Tv in 3D mode the subs are kind of separated in an horizontal way I think i need a way to move the subtitles in a horizontal way can you put that option in your app??
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot



Hi mikev_17,


I am facing exactly the same problem as you. 3D SBS movie has a small horizontal separation but subs has a larger separation in horizontal, so when I put my glasses the subtitles becomes almost impossible to be read. Hope to have an option to fix this.


Regis


----------



## vinnichanin

Hi Leonos,

Thanks for excellent subtitle tool.

I encountered problem with converting Hebrew subtitles:

PNG files created properly, but on the next stage your application send to BDSup2Sup.jar wrong language name "mo" instead of "he"


Following the error message:

ERROR: Unknown language mo


Can you please fix this problem?


Thanks in advance,

Vinnichanin


----------



## bertikul

@ Leonos - Thanks for your soft.

I didn't find a lot on the net about 3d SBS subtitles working software apart yours, so Great WORK.


I just noticed that after creating 3D subtitles with 3DSubtitler, and playing .mkv movies on the 3D TV set using a USB stick, some lines are just fine and some others not – just blur.


I opened BDSup2Sub.jar and loaded 3D subtitles.idx and figured out that all lines placed just a little bit outside the “Green square” aera are the ones that look blur (on Pc media players it works just fine).


I Have some print screens to illustrate my point, but I don't know how to upload/attach them here


Is there a way to adjust/fix those lines inside that “Green square” thing?

If so, can you PLEASE give some hints?


Thank You


----------



## dsea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos*  /t/1298879/3d-subtitles-for-sbs-overunder-movies#post_19662971
> 
> 
> I've created a tool that will create readable subs for SBS or Over/Under movies.



hi

i often got the error message following

3Dsubtitler.PNG 411k .PNG file

Avatar.2009.1080p.BluRay.x264-EbP.zip 48k .zip file


but very strange:

-when i select 720p, it worked.

-and then, i re-select 1080p (ie, not close & restart the programme), it is ok


any idea?

thanks


----------

